# 3 week old babies fighting



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Litters are now 3 weeks old, the small litter of 3 are doing fine, but there have been quite a lot of fights breaking out in the litter of 9. Should I just keep an eye on them as they still have another 5 days till they reach the 4 week mark :?:


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Just keep an eye on them, and only separate them if there is blood, then separate at the 4 week mark


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

3 weeks is about the time when little males are starting to simply figure out dominance amongst themselves, not something hormone related, like of like puppies will fight amongst themselves started at around 6-8 weeks but it's nothing serious, just figuring out who is who.

I have always seen 3 week olds starting to squabble and never had to worry about *serious* fighting until around 8-10 weeks.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks, a few of the boys are looking rather Buck like now, so was a bit of a worry, no plans to breed babies from babies so want to make sure its just sorting out whos who in the pecking order :?


----------

